# Siemens Simocode ProV



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

I recently had to troubleshoot this. 

It was showing a "gen fault - configuration"

the fault would not clear upon reset, and I had no communication when I plugged in my laptop to it (I did download the Siemens software).

I have not dealt with simocode that much...But I was a little annoyed with the steps to try and reprogram it.

I opened another drive cabinet to try and upload the program from that simocode...but the second unit was totally dead, no lights, no com, nothing!

soooo......simocode pro V ......junk?

any other opinions?


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

*picture*

here is the picture


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,
I worked in a plant a few years ago where we used them. I have the software, programming cable, one base unit and a ct module somewhere at home. They are not junk, i found them to be very good! 

I'll see if i can find it and get it up and running...


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't know what happened to my earlier response.

A Configuration fault just means that the program inside of the Simocode does not match the components connected to it. So it has either never been programmed in the first place, or it lost its brains somewhere since then, or something is not wired correctly. If it was working and has stopped working, and nobody changed anything, then it has lost its brains.

The Simocode is not good for being put down stream of PWM drives. Is that how it is wired? If so, that may be the ultimate source of the problem.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

JRaef said:


> Don't know what happened to my earlier response.
> 
> A Configuration fault just means that the program inside of the Simocode does not match the components connected to it. So it has either never been programmed in the first place, or it lost its brains somewhere since then, or something is not wired correctly. If it was working and has stopped working, and nobody changed anything, then it has lost its brains.
> 
> The Simocode is not good for being put down stream of PWM drives. Is that how it is wired? If so, that may be the ultimate source of the problem.


 Talking with Siemens, yes you are correct...we think it lost its brains. This setup is used only for the Bypass contacter in the VFD cabinet. 

This is also in a well house for a very small town....talking with the "head of the water utility" He has no clue about the cord to the unit, software, or program. He just wanted something easy, and not to have to call our shop an hour away everytime he has a programming issue. once i mentioned getting his laptop plugged in...he was totally turned off by the unit...

so most likely we are changing out to a Symcom MotorSaver


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

JRaef said:


> Don't know what happened to my earlier response.
> 
> A Configuration fault just means that the program inside of the Simocode does not match the components connected to it. So it has either never been programmed in the first place, or it lost its brains somewhere since then, or something is not wired correctly. If it was working and has stopped working, and nobody changed anything, then it has lost its brains.
> 
> The Simocode is not good for being put down stream of PWM drives. Is that how it is wired? If so, that may be the ultimate source of the problem.


There was also talk about possible lightening damaging some eq. in this well house...i was only there to change out the drive. the submersible well motor was fried before the VFD quit about a week later.


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

I did a lot of work with Simocode proV a few years back. They were okay but sometimes "lost" their configuration. I also have the programming/comms cable and a few bits...


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

2014 was a long time ago
we try not to comment on old threads
we prefer to start a new one

or in some cases we hi-jack somebodys thread
no we are not supposed to but ........


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

Almost Retired said:


> 2014 was a long time ago
> we try not to comment on old threads
> we prefer to start a new one
> 
> ...


Oh noo...not sure how it popped up, did not see the date


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

Thought it was a new thread...


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

ACDC said:


> Thought it was a new thread...


one day several of us had old threads popping up in our feeds for new
every body was bashing every body
finally a mod said he would investigate


----------

